# Gentle Rhythmic Popping Motion



## Tabs838 (May 5, 2014)

Hi all, I just picked up my new hedgie, Thistle on Saturday from the breeder and I have noticed a behavior that my last hedgie didn't exhibit. 

Thistle will make a gentle rhythmic popping motion. She is not curled up in a ball, hissing or urinating during it. Her quills are not raised or pulled over her face during it either. She doesn't appear to be scared and usually falls asleep shortly afterwards. Its very quiet and if I hadn't been holding her I probably wouldn't have noticed it. 

She is about 8 weeks old and is definitely quilling. I wasn't sure if that had anything to do with it. Has anyone noticed a similar behavior in their hedgie before?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Sounds like purring to me. Kind of a clicking sound right? It means she is very happy and content with you which is great. I've only heard purring a handful of times and it makes me so happy. Not all hedgehogs are so vocal about their happiness.


----------



## JaredM (Apr 11, 2015)

Are these two posts what you are hearing? I knew it was a happy, sleepy sound, but I had no idea until now that this is what people mean by purring!

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...does-purring-sound-sound-like.html#post542041
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...does-purring-sound-sound-like.html#post542873

They're two different posts in the same thread. The first one describes it and the second has a video link.


----------



## Leeloosmommy (Oct 14, 2015)

It is so funny!!!! :lol: When Leeloo comes to watch TV with me, sometimes, she come sleep on my shoulder. She always do this sound. The first time I heard her doing that, I thought she caught a cold, So I went to the vet... Of course she was not doing it anymore... But back home she was doing it again!!! :lol: It kind of bothered me because I thought she was not breathing ok, but the vet said she was super healthy?!?!?! :lol: Now I understand and it make sense!!!


----------



## Tabs838 (May 5, 2014)

So I got to see it up close the other day when she was chilling on my pillow. I don't think it is purring. Its not really a noise per say, its more of a motion she makes. I looked a bit more on these forums and Nancy mentions that oftentimes baby hedgies do this type of thing to comfort themselves before sleeping. Like a pacifier of sorts. I think this is probably what she is doing.


----------



## nicole92 (Dec 21, 2015)

I think my hedgehog does something similar. he doesnt make any noise but moves as if he is popping only not so intense. my guy will crawl around in his blanket until he is comfortable and then i will feel him do it before he falls asleep. i think its just a calming technique like mentioned above. my hedgehog is about 5 months old and he still does it so i am not sure if it is something they grow out of but it isnt something i have ever been concerned about.


----------

